# Sunday Show and Tell 10/27/13..(World Series week)



## jd56 (Oct 27, 2013)

The wife says I get up way too early on Sundays to start this weekend post.
I explained this is and always will be Brook's post, and it needs to be done. 
I for one look forward to seeing everyone's finds. I do hope I'm doing Brooks justice. I for one, miss his humor and input.

So here we go......let's see what bike or unbike related item you picked this past week or in previous weeks that just arrived at your front door.
With all the recent auctions and swaps there must be some really cool stuff you want show off.
Please include a story and pics of the quest.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Oct 27, 2013)

I will start off with some schwinn items and various parts I got this past week

Picked this 47-48 Excelsior up locally. All original paint and is in amazing condition. Even has the original Goodyear tires. Cracked sidewalls but cool.














Picked up an EA horn and some bike wrenches














And I picked this (7D serial number prefix) Schwinn Hornet yesterday. Is in rough shape but the parts can be used. The horn is in touched.
At first I thought this was a 24" framed bike. With the child seat and pedals I wasn't sure. But after installing the 26" rims, it was apparent this was a 26"er.
Shame the cancer took over on this green Schwinn. Not too bad I guess for $75.

I fitted some murray rims on the bike for the photo shoot.













Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 27, 2013)

No bikes for me this week but I did get a nice pedal car.  Been hunting the brown color scheme for a while and this one popped up in western Nebraska.  Another project to chase down a few parts for.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 27, 2013)

Awesome pedal car!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Love it*



dfa242 said:


> No bikes for me this week but I did get a nice pedal car.  Been hunting the brown color scheme for a while and this one popped up in western Nebraska.  Another project to chase down a few parts for.
> 
> View attachment 119740View attachment 119741View attachment 119742View attachment 119743




Man the wife wouldn't understand me starting to bring pedal cars home but, this one is amazing and so well preserved....wonder what year this was running the sidewalks?

Nice pickup Dean.
Showed the pics to the wife and she even said "now that is cool". But, made it clear I don't have room for this type of collectible.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks guys - JD, it was built in 1935.


----------



## mruiz (Oct 27, 2013)

*Got this Wasp yesterday..*





Since I have a Wasp in my collection, I will like to find him a new home. Has the correct messenger riveted seat, heavy duty axels and spokes.
Paint on frame is nice but not on rear fender has some scratches. The S-2 wheels and not pitted, just a small ding.
Thinking 350. I took the pedal off yesterday just for transportation.
 mitch


----------



## jd56 (Oct 27, 2013)

*1935...and has survived the test of time*

That pedal car must have been placed in a bubble to look that good after 78 years, Such a nice looking toy, must have been a rich family for that time.

And a nice find you got there, too,  Mitch.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 27, 2013)

*sunday show and tell*



jd56 said:


> I will start off with some schwinn items and various parts I got this past week
> 
> Picked this 47-48 Excelsior up locally. All original paint and is in amazing condition. Even has the original Goodyear tires. Cracked sidewalls but cool.
> 
> ...




jd,what are your plans for the excelsior?cant wait to see the progress on this one.i am very fond of straightbar schwinns.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 27, 2013)

Scott, thanks.
Thinking of holding onto this one. Such great condition on the OG paint on the Excelsior. I too love the lines. Unless you have an Aerocycle you're thinking of trading.....lol....I'm a sucker for tanklight bikes.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 27, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Picked this 47-48 Excelsior up locally.





Cool you went back for this one, looks like a great bike. 
Solid survivor


----------



## mike j (Oct 27, 2013)

Real nice head badge also.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 27, 2013)

Got this Wald stem this week along with some other nice parts that I haven't taken pictures of. The lot came from a new friend from the CABE.


----------



## RJWess (Oct 27, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> Got this Wald stem this week along with some other nice parts that I haven't taken pictures of. The lot came from a new friend from the CABE.




Tomahawk Wow!!!!! That and the Commander stem are my all time favorite stems. What are you putting this on, or is it just display?


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 27, 2013)

*stem*

It will be going on my Hiawatha Arrow.


----------



## jkent (Oct 27, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> Got this Wald stem this week along with some other nice parts that I haven't taken pictures of. The lot came from a new friend from the CABE.




WOW!!! Can't wait to see what else you got in the lot. I need a few "friends" like that!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 27, 2013)

yeah that stem is pretty shinny. Cool looking for sure. Tomahawk huh?


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 27, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> There are 2 versions of the Wald streamline handlebar stem...the #4 is the "bubble" or rounded type and the #5 is the "blade" type.
> FYI, neither were called a "tomahawk" at the time...that is aptly named collector lingo.
> Chris




According to other members these were reproduced years ago and were solid, the originals were hollow. Mine is hollow.


----------



## catfish (Oct 27, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> No bikes for me this week but I did get a nice pedal car.  Been hunting the brown color scheme for a while and this one popped up in western Nebraska.  Another project to chase down a few parts for.
> 
> View attachment 119740View attachment 119741View attachment 119742View attachment 119743




Very cool ride!


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 27, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> Got this Wald stem this week along with some other nice parts that I haven't taken pictures of. The lot came from a new friend from the CABE.




Can I be his (or her) friend too?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 27, 2013)

Sunday morning swap meet finds. Early Delta display rack, local Schwinn Dealer Certificate, grips, Seiss lights, etc


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice score!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 27, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Sunday morning swap meet finds. Early Delta display rack, local Schwinn Dealer Certificate, grips, Seiss lights, etc




Nice lot Mark, you always seem to find the good stuff.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 27, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> Nice lot Mark, you always seem to find the good stuff.




I think he has it all stashed away somewhere and ACTS like he scores it at the swap..


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 27, 2013)

Here's my latest acquisition I found @ local swap meet
this Sunday morning.





 Roadmaster Deluxe...

_( it was a sweet deal at a low price...but there was
a catch to this..._


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 27, 2013)

*Roadmaster*

Along with the Roadmaster Deluxe....



I had to take this cat as well...


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 27, 2013)

*Roadmaster Deluxe !*

Apparently this cat is not a bike lover...




at least not for a repo Roadmaster Deluxe ! 

*"Happy Halloween"*


----------



## Blackout (Oct 27, 2013)

first 2 are from cabe members
got this in




and put it on this I got few weeks ago, not usually into ballooners this new as I like pre war stuff but being a hotrod guy had to have this with the salt flat car on it and it matches the patina on my '32 Ford




then got this thanks to a quick heads up from a cabe member all wrong stuff on it but another Mead tall tank start. 




also came with this nice troxel seat


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 27, 2013)

2jakes said:


> Apparently this cat is not a bike lover...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 The Cat is a keeper. Nice score!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 27, 2013)

*Falcon*

Finally tracked one of these down-


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 27, 2013)

Got this Rollfast from the original owners son..Had some cool accessories ..this bike is super clean!This is uncleaned..Cant wait to clean and ride it!Pretty sure its a 42..


----------



## ccmerz (Oct 27, 2013)

Bought three boxes of prewar CCM small parts today from a guy to rescued them from a yard sale.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 27, 2013)

ccmerz said:


> Bought three boxes of prewar CCM small parts today from a guy to rescued them from a yard sale. View attachment 119962View attachment 119963View attachment 119964




Now THATS an awesome score!!I love stuff like that....Even though its not American


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 27, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> Got this Rollfast from the original owners son..Had some cool accessories ..this bike is super clean!This is uncleaned..Cant wait to clean and ride it!Pretty sure its a 42..





Nice score Jeff! That bike has one of everything on it.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 27, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> The Cat is a keeper. Nice score!







_Thanks !_


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 27, 2013)

*Iver Johnson & Mead Montrose*

I got this Montrose (Mead) on eBay. It was a local pickup only (in Chicago) so I picked it up this week when I went to Indiana to visit family. I estimate it to be 1905-ish. If anyone has a better idea, I'd welcome info.










I got this Iver Johnson from Joel. I think it's a 1915 Special Roadster (or thereabouts). Again, if anyone has more accurate info, bring it on. Thanks.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey Alan,
    It looks like your collection is growing nicely! I really dig the artwork on the fork of that Montrose. I'll have to spend a few minutes when I drop your bike off in December to check your stuff out--my daughter will be thrilled-not! V/r Shawn


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 27, 2013)

You did well on your acquisitions.
The Montrose may be earlier. Please post the hubs and close up of the chainring.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 27, 2013)

This is what the carrier rack should look like on the IJ.


----------



## robertc (Oct 27, 2013)

*The one that got away, Iver Johnson*

For two weeks I have been waiting for this auction that was to be held close by home this past Saturday. In a photo of the auction items was a pile of bikes most in the 60’s. I did however notice one in the pile was at least a 30’s model. I went to bed Friday night looking forward to the auction. At 5:45 I was awaken by the sound of my alert pager announcing a working structure fire in my neighborhood. I rolled out of bed and responded while the dispatcher was saying the occupant was on the roof with flames showing from the house. We arrived on scene and began a long duration of fire suppression activity. At 9:00 I realized I would not make it to the auction and called my girlfriend’s dad who was at the sale. I told him to put $50 on the bike. Not being able to see it in person only a poor photo I was afraid to go further in price. Well guess what, 1920’s Iver  Johnson and Willie went to $50.00 for me and it sold for $52.50. I have been aggravated all weekend about the sale but I have a lot to be thankful for. During the firefighting operation myself and two other firefighters were in the house when the ceiling collapsed on us. One firefighter was pulled outside while I and Firefighter Burton were able to pull the hose line out of the debris and continue to fight the fire. Firefighter Pullium was taken to the hospital where he was treated and released. A close call for all of us but thankful were ok. I guess when you look at it this way; I have my home and my health. The quest for old bikes will continue with the 20’s Iver Johnson being only a memory. . 

Robert


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 27, 2013)

*Collection tour*



Freqman1 said:


> Hey Alan,
> It looks like your collection is growing nicely! I really dig the artwork on the fork of that Montrose. I'll have to spend a few minutes when I drop your bike off in December to check your stuff out--my daughter will be thrilled-not! V/r Shawn




Yes, Shawn, I've been fortunate with help from guys like you and some others to locate some cool bikes. You are welcome to check out the stash.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 27, 2013)

All good deeds are rewarded well.
You will find that great deal on an Iver Johnson.


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 27, 2013)

*Montrose Hubs & Chainring*



GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> You did well on your acquisitions.
> The Montrose may be earlier. Please post the hubs and close up of the chainring.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 27, 2013)

The hanger looks to be around 1900 or earlier.


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 27, 2013)

*Thanks*



GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> The hanger looks to be around 1900 or earlier.




Thanks, Giovanni.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 28, 2013)

crash said:


> first 2 are from cabe members
> got this in
> 
> 
> ...




Nice looking Western Flyer Russ....I miss it terribly. Lets see the Ford!!
What happened to the rear rack?
Nice picks and the speedo is bad ass.

JD


----------



## jd56 (Oct 28, 2013)

*WOW!!!! some great finds this past week*

Some awesome finds everybody.

And Robert, you are a lucky guy to have survived that day of work. Respect for our firefighters needs to be expressed more often.
I too have missed some autions and sales due to work but, nothing compares to your experience.


----------



## mike j (Oct 28, 2013)

*Iver Johnson, the one that got away*

Robert, "You have your health, you have everything". I used to think the rich people were the only ones that said it, but I'm realizing that it's universal. There is a better Iver out there with your name on it.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 28, 2013)

*1956 Spitfire*

Picked this ready to ride Spitfire this past week. Nice survivor, rides well but needs a hub rebuild. Not sure if I'm keeping this one or not...but it's my first straight bar so I had to own it for a little while atleast


----------



## Terry66 (Oct 28, 2013)

My vintage bike addiction has been on the backburner for a while. I've had a crazy busy summer, so I decided to hit the ML show this weekend. It was a great show as usual. I was looking for a "special" project for the winter, but nothing really caught my eye at a price I was willing to pay. I ended up buying this Shelby for a low budget restoration. I found springer parts with nicer chrome at Memory Lane for $25. Still need a couple of decent strut rods.









I am not sure what was going on here, but I "bundled" it in the deal for the Shelby above...It is a 28" motorbike frame with a 26" Shockease fork. The fork looks complete and seems to work fine. I plan to take it apart and check it out. The headbadge is gone on the frame, but it is a nice looking frame. Need to figure out what it is. The stem, bars and grips aren't bad either.









I also bought this frankenbike mess. Honestly, the tank is probably worth more than I have in it, so I figured it would be a nice parts bike. The Delta rear light works fine. The Delta Lark on the front was painted to look old, but is super clean and also works. I am pretty sure the rear rack and guard aren't Shelby. Any thoughts what they might be? The tank is good and solid. The frame isn't too bad, but has a reweld just under the tank. Not noticeable really. The "trunk" is an interesting piece and had a couple Toledo plates in it.


----------



## spoker (Oct 28, 2013)

*Swap meet*

Great swap meet yester day at andover mn,l think this is the bear bike event nwe have here as the bike ppl are a loose net bunch,got to sell some stuff rhat turned no room into money,wide variety of bikes and parts,got to meet some really nice ppl who ive seen on the web but never met and we have been in the n.e. area longer than i prolly would like to remember, im sute after all these years we hav mutcal aqiuntess,i Great bih shout out to Tracy and Carol who have been working very hard all these years to put this event on,its alot of behind rge scenes work,i know for a fact that in addition to setting the whole thing up,even helps ppl who might not be in the best of shape bfing there stuff in and out for them,and disposes of the JUNK that some lazzy azzes just leave behind,ya im asking that the ppl who were there give Tracy and Carol a shout out on the web to iet them know how much all of us crazy ppl appriciate what they do,thanks guys AJ


----------



## bricycle (Oct 28, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> No bikes for me this week but I did get a nice pedal car.  Been hunting the brown color scheme for a while and this one popped up in western Nebraska.  Another project to chase down a few parts for.
> 
> View attachment 119740View attachment 119741View attachment 119742View attachment 119743




That is the most awesome pedal car I have ever seen!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 28, 2013)

*MAN!!!* you guy's ALL KILLED!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Crash, love the saddle, and that Montrose needs to be at my place!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 28, 2013)

Alan, Great score on two BEAUTIFUL bikes.  Montrose is AMAZING. Congratulations on the pair.




decotriumph said:


> I got this Montrose (Mead) on eBay. It was a local pickup only (in Chicago) so I picked it up this week when I went to Indiana to visit family. I estimate it to be 1905-ish. If anyone has a better idea, I'd welcome info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 29, 2013)

Added a Delta Gangway to the Motorbike as well as a tough to find detail to the handlebar.


----------



## Blackout (Oct 29, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Nice looking Western Flyer Russ....I miss it terribly. Lets see the Ford!!
> What happened to the rear rack?
> Nice picks and the speedo is bad ass.
> 
> JD




Hey JD, Yea forgot to put the rack on when I assembled it so its still sitting on the shelf, put a few pics. of my '32 in my albums. Thanks


----------



## partsguy (Oct 29, 2013)

*Sorry I'm late!*

I've been busy here's my find from Saturday. Its a 1964 Huffy El Dorado. This will parted out, I've got quite a few bikes that can use parts off this. Its awful rusty but the parts I needed were intact. I went for a trip to get it as the seller likely didn't know how to properly take this apart and for what I paid for the bike I would feel silly putting him through all the trouble. Besides I was sick for days and I just wanted to get my lazy ass out of the house! Half of the serial number is gone but I'm 90% sure this is a 1964 model.

Its a shame this bike is so complete but rusted to bits. It looked like it was well taken care of, but just sat out in the elements and stored wrong for far too long.














It came from rural Indiana and I would bet the odometer here has rolled over before.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 30, 2013)

Not much there to part is there?
I could use the ornament.
Isn't amazing that all of these tailfins are always broker off in the same place and angle?
Grips look salvageable though. Maybe the seat too.
I'll bet the battery tray is toast?
What parts are you in need of that this donor will give up?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## partsguy (Oct 30, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Not much there to part is there?
> I could use the ornament.
> Isn't amazing that all of these tailfins are always broker off in the same place and angle?
> Grips look salvageable though. Maybe the seat too.
> ...




The red tail fins were a Huffman design flaw from the start. All it takes is for the fork to turn 360 degrees one time and it gets busted. So if you see a '60s Huffy or Monark with it's original red tail fin intact, you know it never turned 360 degrees LOL! Seriously, when that happens, the fin comes into contact with the downtube of the frame and gets broken like a toothpick. I need the jet ornament itself because its intact and I have maybe two more repop fins left for it.

The seat has a busted coil spring but it might be fixable. The headlight it surprisingly intact and shiny inside and as you can see it has the lense and the original bulbs. The grips, kickstand, bearings, rear fender, headlight, fender ornament, and maybe the fork if it isn't pitted (will be chromed for a Silver Jet). I really just wanted to get out and this was a good excuse to lmao.


----------

